# Public Humiliation - Military Style



## Tigrrr88 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was a member of a six-man Security Alert Team responding to a call in the summer of '67.  We made it to the area fiine and I was the last man out of the back of the truck when my helmet connected with the lip of the roof.

I don't know exactly how it happened but when I woke up a few minutes later my team mates were standing around looking down at me with smirks on their faces.

The team sergeant was not pleased with my performance and when we got back to headquarters I spent the next two hours climbing in and out of that truck until I had it down.

That incident was the first of several 'goof'ups' in my short but storied career in the Air Police.


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 27, 2011)

Lucky you didnt break your neck mate, welcome to Mi.Net


----------

